# Gay Dogging



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

last night 22.30:

so me, gerg and a mate all went to the park to play. we did 2 rounds of car pushing15 meters circuit (ford focus, with the other two in the car) then skin the cat on the rings twice then bodyweight dips, L seats etc.

all the time shirts off, foo fighters blasting out of the car. one lad was in his van parked by the toilets just watching, drove off (with his lights off) then came back 10 min later. two other cars came, parked next to each other, one dude got into the other guys tinted car then drove off (together) after half an hour, then two more cars! We had stumbled ontoa gay dogging site!!! at this point we three started dancing/mincing/shouting out about how 'hard' it was and asking the other to 'help with their ring' and to 'tug on it harder'.

I honestly dont know if Ive ever laughed that much, especially as we were dancing with each other shirtless i teh car headlights between sets.

 :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Me being naive never knew what doggin was until I went with a friend to a country park around midnight, we were playin a game of hide the sausage when I saw a light...................a fookin guy watchin in the bushes havin a ham shanker I sh1t myself :laugh: jumped in the front seat starkers and reversed my toyota celica vvti :wub: into a fookin bollard :cool2:

Lin


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

ROFL,

But Lin hun, DO YOU SECRETLY LIKE BEING WATCHED???

I lost my virginity aladog, the girl inquestion was sucking me off in the back of my friends car-- everyone came out of the pub at closing time and i had 4 girls faces pressed upagainst the window watching-- i loved it. the girl sucking didnt tho but it took her 5 mins to realise!

then we were off to B&Q carpark to raid my cherry!



Lin said:


> Me being naive never knew what doggin was until I went with a friend to a country park around midnight, we were playin a game of hide the sausage when I saw a light...................a fookin guy watchin in the bushes havin a ham shanker I sh1t myself :laugh: jumped in the front seat starkers and reversed my toyota celica vvti :wub: into a fookin bollard :cool2:
> 
> Lin


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

*checks and see's we're all northerners


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

GTT said:


> ROFL,
> 
> But Lin hun, DO YOU SECRETLY LIKE BEING WATCHED???
> 
> !


It's never happened before I dont think so I dont know, I just sh1t meself :laugh: I found it creepy


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

there was that lonely looking guy stood on the little bridge too...

i may have but my main beams on too

next time we're getting a blue flashing light for our car


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

btw google maps suggests each lap was about 95metres


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

west bromwich - lovers lane.. used to go there for laughs a long time ago we found it by accident, but we had herd the myths...

thats a very busy dogging area, ive seen two silver foxes (old men with white hair) ar5e fcuking each other, loads of gay dogings and straight ones there too, but keep your blue tooth off if your there people will send you pictures of them selves, 9 times out of 10 you'll get a picture of a ten inch cock!

..funny thing is we caught one of the lads from the gym there, we didnt know he was an ar5e bandit, he said it was just a bird with short hair!..errr naa.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

oh dear o dear, at least you guys had a laugh about it. :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> last night 22.30:
> 
> so me, gerg and a mate all went to the park to play. we did 2 rounds of car pushing15 meters circuit (ford focus, with the other two in the car) then skin the cat on the rings twice then bodyweight dips, L seats etc.
> 
> ...


If you check YouTube you'll see I managed to film it... :whistling:


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

haha a girl with short hair, what did u's say did you just tell him you saw him droppin' anchor in poo bay in the gym? haha


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Rob070886 said:


> haha a girl with short hair, what did u's say did you just tell him you saw him droppin' anchor in poo bay in the gym? haha


His face went bright red, and he was stuttering like a bloody 20 year old mini car!! ...we did catch him off guard too :lol: :lol: was funny as fcuk... a bird with short hair..yeh mate a number one all over.. and one up the stink as well please sir... hes on this forum as well, wont relase his name and ruin his dignity... you know who you are


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> His face went bright red, and he was stuttering like a bloody 20 year old mini car!! ...we did catch him off guard too :lol: :lol: was funny as fcuk... a bird with short hair..yeh mate a number one all over.. and one up the stink as well please sir... *hes on this forum as well, wont relase his name and ruin his dignity... you know who you are*


I'm calling BS on that.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I'm calling BS on that.


cant release his name, he knows a few fcuked up things about me (not homosexually orientated though) and his mrs does watch over him on his internet activities.. (yes he has a mrs also)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> His face went bright red, and he was stuttering like a bloody 20 year old mini car!! ...we did catch him off guard too :lol: :lol: was funny as fcuk... a bird with short hair..yeh mate a number one all over.. and one up the stink as well please sir... hes on this forum as well, wont relase his name and ruin his dignity... you know who you are


It was a bird, im fckin tellin ya:lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> It was a bird, im fckin tellin ya:lol:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Lin said:


> Me being naive never knew what doggin was until I went with a friend to a country park around midnight, we were playin a game of hide the sausage when I saw a light...................a fookin guy watchin in the bushes havin a ham shanker I sh1t myself :laugh: jumped in the front seat starkers and reversed my toyota celica vvti :wub: into a fookin bollard :cool2:
> 
> Lin


Yeah, I'm sorry about that. I hope the damage wasn't too bad. :tongue:

Predator


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

steelicarus i reckon what you were doing i.e. topless car pushing etc is a bit gay lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> steelicarus i reckon what you were doing i.e. topless car pushing etc is a bit gay lol


Bump for JW007 :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> i would love to Bum JW007 :whistling:


 :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i dont think it was gay. dancing in the headlights signing 'my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard' probably was.

and the random licking


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> :whistling:


Need to see the boat race with a fun milk finish first princess x


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gains said:


> i wish it was me in the car with him. Im technically still a woman. I've always been a bloke on the inside though- I have a number 2 all over, do you think im sexy?


Im not that way inclined, but TH&S enjoys this sort of stuff


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> Im not that way inclined, but TH&S enjoys this sort of stuff


Didn't you get bummed by a masseuse?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> i think im a gay.I just love dancing in the headlights signing 'my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, nothing like a good stiff dik is there boys....


..oh dear


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Didn't you get bummed by a masseuse?


..it wernt me, must be someone else.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> ..it wernt me, must be someone else.


Time for a new nick?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Time for a new nick?


..as in???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> ..as in???


Time to join back up as a 'new member' under a 'new name'

But without this time mentioning that you went gay dogging, got finger bummed etc etc etc :whistling:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Time to join back up as a 'new member' under a 'new name'
> 
> But without this time mentioning that you went gay dogging, got finger bummed etc etc etc :whistling:


!! i didnt go gay dogging!! we just went for a laugh!!

finger bummed...wernt me.. duno what your talking about mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> !! i didnt go gay dogging!! we just went for a laugh!!
> 
> finger bummed...wernt me.. duno what your talking about mate


PMSL



itraininthedark said:


> is it true when your having your lower back massaged out, the prostate needs to be stimulated for extra relaxation of the muscles? i got bit worried as we (as in few mates) were talking about getting deep muscle masasges in the gym, and i told them i get my lower back done from this bloke, sorts my back out proper, my mate said yeh he gets his lower back done too, so i asked him if his massus does the finger up the thing for the prostate and wether it relaxes him? he just looked at me and all the lads laughed at me.. but then they said its normal they all get it done? im supposed to be getting my back massaged this weekend so would apprecaite a swift reply from someon with knowledge in massage cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Maybe he just phoned his mates and told them they simply had to come down and watch 2 berks pushing cars around a park with no shirts on and music blaring out????


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PMSL


 :blink: :blush: :no:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

haha sounds like a messed up place!! ill be wary now when im on the park joggin!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

meh - my quads kill and i managed 3 sets of 15 skin the cats so im happy.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> meh - my quads kill and i managed *3 sets of 15 skin the cats* so im happy.


What on earth....


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> !! i didnt go gay dogging!! we just went for a laugh!!
> 
> finger bummed...wernt me.. duno what your talking about mate


PMSL - back in the closet i see. :001_tt2:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

the_muss said:


> PMSL - back in the closet i see. :001_tt2:


dont make me release your DVD cover!!


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> dont make me release your DVD cover!!


I'm beginning to worry about how much gay material you have, I know you claim its for "research purposes" but it seems a bit much. :nono: Especially now it turns out you not only frequent gay dogging sites you also pay men to finger you?? :thumbup1:

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Look there's no need to fight it, you're fooling nobody. We won't think any less of you, in fact I'm sure there are quite a few members that will help "fill you in" on the gay scene and satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

DaveI said:


> haha sounds like a messed up place!! ill be wary now when im on the park joggin!


ha ha pmsl


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Maybe he just phoned his mates and told them they simply had to come down and watch 2 berks pushing cars around a park with no shirts on and music blaring out????


grr quoted wrong person sorry... now im pmsl


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

the_muss said:


> I'm beginning to worry about how much gay material you have, I know you claim its for "research purposes" but it seems a bit much. :nono: Especially now it turns out you not only frequent gay dogging sites you also pay men to finger you?? :thumbup1:
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> Look there's no need to fight it, you're fooling nobody. We won't think any less of you, in fact I'm sure there are quite a few members that will help "fill you in" on the gay scene and satisfy your curiosity.


 :lol: :lol: "fill you in" :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

errrrrrr


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

TH&S said:


> What on earth....


skin the cat:






"Skin the cats are a great measure and developer of shoulder flexibility, strength, body control, and spatial awareness.

Start hanging from a bar (or rings). Keeping the arms and legs straight, lift the toes to the bar, continue through a basket position, and lower yourself over into the "skin the cat," rolling all the way through to an "eagle" grip if shoulder flexibility will allow. Eyes forward, not down at the ground. Then, from the bottom, pull back up and pass the legs forward through the arms to return to the original hang position."


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sounds like a blast.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@Acidreflux


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Acidreflux

Your kind of thing mate.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @Acidreflux
> 
> Your kind of thing mate.


 Cocks in arses with s**t all over the place...i dun know whats happening? ??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Cocks in arses with s**t all over the place...i dun know whats happening? ??


 The whole forum is a bit fruity IMO....... Oiled up men in skin tight underwear, PM's about G4P and we can't forget bug parties either!

If it was not for the four or five women on this board it would be very suspect.........


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> The whole forum is a bit fruity IMO....... Oiled up men in skin tight underwear, *PM's about G4P *and we can't forget bug parties either!
> 
> If it was not for the four or five women on this board it would be very suspect.........


 Im not in the loop, whats going on?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> The whole forum is a bit fruity IMO....... Oiled up men in skin tight underwear, PM's about G4P and we can't forget bug parties either!
> 
> If it was not for the four or five women on this board it would be very suspect.........


 Bumming must be a body building standard...

Spending time with men in the gym with hormonal imbalances has led to a whole generation of young men wanting there poo pushed in


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Say the above with a Welsh accent ^^^^


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Bumming must be a body building standard...
> 
> Spending time with men in the gym with hormonal imbalances has led to a whole generation of young men wanting there poo pushed in


 I used to think you were joking about all this gay stuff, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> I used to think you were joking about all this gay stuff, now I'm not so sure.


 About what?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> About what?


 About your obvious homophobia.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im not in the loop, whats going on?


 Read the Kevin Levrone thread, just winding up the troll that started it.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> About your obvious homophobia.


 I love homos!! Nobody knows I'm gay...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> I used to think you were joking about all this gay stuff, now I'm not so sure.


 I'm not sure he knows himself... :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Woods by me are known for gays dogging. Never seen it but my dad said he seen two guys with their pants down behind a bush and had to drag my little sister away so she couldn't see anything . Maybe they were just changing pants, who knows


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> Woods by me are known for gays dogging. Never seen it but my dad said he seen two guys with their pants down behind a bush and had to drag my little sister away so she couldn't see anything . *Maybe they were just changing pants, who knows *


 :lol:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Friday night fever , cant beat it right on the vinegar stroke


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im not in the loop, whats going on?


 No, not even that thread I don't think, might have been winding him up somewhere else..... Can't even remember......


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I have no fvcking idea what's going on in here but the op sounded like he really enjoyed himself

wonder if he's come out yet


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You don't know you are gay until you try it

More than one cock doesn't do it for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of u guys on here look gay with ur little waist and 5% bf....and the fat ones prob walk the dog a lot. Y'all always talking about gay stuff.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You don't know you are gay until you try it
> 
> More than one cock doesn't do it for me


 See


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Most of u guys on here look gay with ur little waist and 5% bf....and the fat ones prob walk the dog a lot. Y'all always talking about gay stuff.


 I can look thoroughly gay without having a little waist or anywhere near 5%bf thank you


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> See


 Hey Skye

she must like my eggs because she's coming back for more :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Hey Skye
> 
> she must like my eggs because she's coming back for more :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 125326


 He/she liked ur eggs.

It's got that awful hollandaise sauce on it wot ever it's called yuk

ps...made with ur pissy fingers ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He/she liked ur eggs.
> 
> It's got that awful hollandaise sauce on it wot ever it's called yuk
> 
> ps...made with ur pissy fingers ewwwwwwwww


 I got another sauce if you prefer and not need of fingers for that one mouth will do


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I got another sauce if you prefer and not need of fingers for that one mouth will do


 U vile boy....enough !!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Woods by me are known for gays dogging. Never seen it but my dad said he seen two guys with their pants down behind a bush and had to drag my little sister away so she couldn't see anything . Maybe they were just changing pants, who knows


 You sure Dad wasn't having a cheeky stroke there ?


----------

